# What one man learned about feminism



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

What Open Marriage Taught One Man About Feminism -- The Cut

Brave new world?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/279289-article-wife-wanting-open-marriage.html


----------



## chris007 (Jul 15, 2015)

What this man learned about feminism based on their words and actions below

"I feel that ‘man-hating’ is an honorable and viable political act, that the oppressed have a right to class-hatred against the class that is oppressing them." Robin Morgan, Ms. Magazine Editor


"The nuclear family must be destroyed… Whatever its ultimate meaning, the break-up of families now is an objectively revolutionary process." Linda Gordon

"I want to see a man beaten to a bloody pulp with a high-heel shoved in his mouth, like an apple in the mouth of a pig." Andrea Dworkin

*"Since marriage constitutes slavery for women, it is clear that the women’s movement must concentrate on attacking this institution. Freedom for women cannot be won without the abolition of marriage."* Sheila Cronin, the leader of the feminist organization NOW

"Marriage as an institution developed from rape as a practice." Andrea Dworkin

"The institution of sexual intercourse is anti-feminist." Ti-Grace Atkinson

"Rape is nothing more or less than a conscious process of intimidation by which all men keep all women in a state of fear." Susan Brownmiller, Against Our Will p.6


"When a woman reaches ****** with a man she is only collaborating with the patriarchal system, eroticizing her own oppression." Sheila Jeffrys

"Politically, I call it rape whenever a woman has sex and feels violated." Catherine MacKinnon

"The more famous and powerful I get the more power I have to hurt men." Sharon Stone

"Ninety-five percent of women’s experiences are about being a victim. Or about being an underdog, or having to survive… women didn’t go to Vietnam and blow things up. They are not Rambo." Jodie Foster, quoted in The New York Times Magazine

*"The proportion of men must be reduced to and maintained at approximately 10% of the human race." *Sally Miller Gearhart, in The Future – If There Is One – Is Female

"And if the professional rapist is to be separated from the average dominant heterosexual (male), it may be mainly a quantitative difference." Susan Griffin, Rape: The All-American Crime

"If life is to survive on this planet, there must be a decontamination of the Earth. I think this will be accompanied by an evolutionary process that will result in a drastic reduction of the population of males." Mary Daly

"If anyone is prosecuted for filing a false report, then victims of real attacks will be less likely to report them." David Angier
*
"Men who are unjustly accused of rape can sometimes gain from the experience."* Catherine Comins

"As long as some men use physical force to subjugate females, all men need not. The knowledge that some men do suffices to threaten all women. He can beat or kill the woman he claims to love; he can rape women…he can sexually molest his daughters… THE VAST MAJORITY OF MEN IN THE WORLD DO ONE OR MORE OF THE ABOVE." Marilyn French

"I believe that women have a capacity for understanding and compassion which man structurally does not have, does not have it because he cannot have it. He’s just incapable of it." Barbara Jordan, former Congresswoman

"Probably the only place where a man can feel really secure is in a maximum security prison, except for the imminent threat of release." Germaine Greer

"Man-hating is everywhere, but everywhere it is twisted and transformed, disguised, tranquilized, and qualified. It coexists, never peacefully, with the love, desire, respect, and need women also feel for men. Always man-hating is shadowed by its milder, more diplomatic and doubtful twin, ambivalence." Judith Levine

"Women have their faults / men have only two: / everything they say / everything they do." Popular Feminist Graffiti

"We are taught, encouraged, moulded by and lulled into accepting a range of false notions about the family. As a source of some of our most profound experiences, it continues to be such an integral part of our emotional lives that it appears beyond criticism. Yet hiding from the truth of family life leaves women and children vulnerable." Canadian Panel on Violence Against Women

"I do want to be able to explain to a 9-year-old boy in terms he will understand why I think it’s OK for girls to wear shirts that revel in their superiority over boys." Treena Shapiro


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

FrenchFry said:


> Oooh yes, I do think turning each of the clubhouses into ideological bashing grounds is going to be a great idea!


They're not already?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Lila said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/279289-article-wife-wanting-open-marriage.html


Oops, sorry. I didn't see that other thread before posting this one, obviously.


----------

